# Cute Avatar Program



## Michael Morris (Feb 1, 2004)

Spotted on Nutkinland



			
				Little White Lab Rat said:
			
		

> For those of you who are interested, a place where you can cook up an quick avatar:
> 
> http://www.dookyweb.com/index.php?seccion=avatars




These are fun.  Here's mine


----------



## Greatwyrm (Feb 1, 2004)

I like how mine came out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 1, 2004)

I did one for myself but it will not let me email it.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

Yeah, I can't get it to email either. Anyone know why, or what I need to download to get it to work?

I like this! I may even change my avatar because of this!


----------



## Tallok (Feb 1, 2004)

I like it alot, and surprise surprise...no email.
But also, mine was a bit less than cute...


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2004)

I couldn't get mine to email either so I hit the "prtsc" key to copy the entire screen onto the clipboard, then used a paint program to trim it down to 60x60


----------



## Tallok (Feb 2, 2004)

here's my very odd (but really cool) one:


----------



## NeuroZombie (Feb 2, 2004)

Me


----------



## Mirth (Feb 2, 2004)

Repost from the NKL thread (the hair needs a little salt & pepper in it, but otherwise it's spot on):


----------



## Greatwyrm (Feb 2, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> I couldn't get mine to email either so I hit the "prtsc" key to copy the entire screen onto the clipboard, then used a paint program to trim it down to 60x60




Same here.  Alt+PrtScr.


----------



## Tallok (Feb 2, 2004)

mine doesn't look a bit like me...but then, who wants to come on the internet, only to have real life bit you in the face?


----------



## hong (Feb 2, 2004)

My avatar is a perfect likeness of me, and cannot be bettered.


----------



## Dirigible (Feb 2, 2004)

Mine too.

I tell a lie... I actually look more like a hot air balloon than a zeppellin.


----------



## ASH (Feb 4, 2004)

This is pretty close to how I look.. If I put my hair up..


----------



## meatpopsicl3 (Feb 5, 2004)

This is the best cariacture of me I've ever seen.  I was done by another student who was taking a web-based CGI class with me back in 94?  95?  It was a while ago   

I know, it looks sort of dorky, but then I look sort of dorky most of the time anyways, so I guess it fits


----------



## meatpopsicl3 (Feb 5, 2004)

*Here's My Avatar*

Here's my Cute Avatar.  This is actually pretty close these days


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 5, 2004)

me.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 5, 2004)

Even with alt-printscreen, I can't get it to work. Buther.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 5, 2004)

Got the alt-printscreen to work just fine.  Pasted it into Microsoft Photo Editor for cropping and resizing - and every time I try to take it down to normal avatar size, the thing ends up looking like crud.


----------



## Gez (Feb 5, 2004)

Try to use Paint instead then. Also, saving as JPG is better than as GIF.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 6, 2004)

Mine is awesome


----------



## CombatWombat51 (Feb 7, 2004)

This seems like a good time to ask how I insert images...

EDIT: Well, that's apparently how I attach images _even though it wasn't in the preview_...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 7, 2004)

I love this. Fairly accurate too.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 8, 2004)

I did it too. You tell me if it's acurate...






I think Teflon Billy's is the best though... eerie.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 8, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> This is pretty close to how I look.. If I put my hair up..



Here you go Ash:






It has the proper specs (size and resolution) to be used as an ENworld avatar. If you need help to do that, I'll help. I will delete it from my server in a few days, so save it.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2004)

Trainz, not bad not as uncanny as billy's but very close. 



			
				Trainz said:
			
		

> It has the proper specs (size and resolution) to be used as an ENworld avatar. If you need help to do that, I'll help. I will delete it from my server in a few days, so save it.




Ash if you need someone to hold it for you let me know as I have plenty of space that I get free.   (E-mail is in the profile, etc.)


----------



## jdavis (Feb 8, 2004)

I think every person on my e-mail list is sending me these pictures now.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 8, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Mine is awesome




Damn. Just...

wow.

I must be the plainest looking bastard evar...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 8, 2004)

Poor CS. 

And Trainz, that's pretty accurate...good to know I'm not the only guy around here with longer hair. But I think Billy's got the best still...


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 9, 2004)

OK, if I describe what I want, could someone do it and save it?

Skin colour - bottom row, second from the left (light purple)
Chin - default
Eyes - tenth page, middle left (thin with furrowed brow)
Hair - last page, top right (hat with hair)
Mouth - page 8, bottom right (toothy grin)
Facial hair - first page, bottom left (Fu Manchu moustache)
Earings - left - sixth page, middle left (orange thing over eye)
Earings - right - sixth page, middle right (green thing over eye)
Glasses - fourth page, middle left (small shades)
Hair accesory - second page, middle left (red bow)

No, that's not how I look  but I think it's a cool avatar. If someone could do that for me and resize it for avatar usage, I'd be eternally grateful. It shouldn't take more than about five minutes...


----------



## Mirth (Feb 9, 2004)

d00d, I don't know what you're smokin' ... but here it is (you'll have to get someone else to resize it for ya):


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 9, 2004)

There you go..avatar sized (roughly 60x60)


----------



## Angcuru (Feb 10, 2004)

The best likeness I could come up with doesn't much look like me.

My avatar is basically what I'd look like if I had long hair and elf ears....and facial tattoos.  *Sigh* if only I could grow my hair long without having it turn into an affro.  I have possibly the thickest head of hair out of anyone I know, causing the only style I can effectively keep up is a buzz cut, but the plus side is that I will likely start balding much later than other men.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Feb 10, 2004)

This is the one I did for my avatar over at NKL.

Spittin' image, if I do say so myself:


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Many thanks to Teflon Billy and Mirth!

Nah, it's not me, but it looks cool.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 10, 2004)

posted emptied.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's me; I'm actually gonna swap over to this (at least for a while; blue-robe Disciples man is too me for me to abandon it forever.)


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 11, 2004)

Here's an important NPC from my upcoming campaign:


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 11, 2004)

And here's my gray pirate NPC, also from that campaign -- this is pretty fun!


----------



## d4 (Feb 11, 2004)

here's what i looked like about 15 minutes after arriving _every day_ at my last job...






it's uncanny, really.  my co-workers said i must be a high-level barbarian, because of the number of times i could rage per day...

i don't think i'll be giving up my good ol' tetrahedron, though...


----------



## The Goblin King (Feb 11, 2004)

Mine is pretty spot on as well.   How do you resize it?  The only graphics program I have is Paint.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 11, 2004)

You should be able to resize in paint -- on the image tab, look for the stretch/skew command.  It's hard to get exactly right though -- you'll want to get the full 64 pixels on your longest axis to make it work.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 11, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> I did it too. You tell me if it's acurate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude you look like Jeff Bridges 

I kinda look like this, but I usually have my hair tied 


AR


----------



## Trainz (Feb 11, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> Dude you look like Jeff Bridges



Wow. He's a handsome dude. Thanks !

Does this mean we have a date ? 



> I kinda look like this, but I usually have my hair tied



Come on, post a real pic of yourself. 

You know you want to.

Aweille.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 11, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Wow. He's a handsome dude. Thanks !




I meant Jeff DANIELS. I'm so stupid.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Feb 11, 2004)

Trainz said:
			
		

> Does this mean we have a date ?




I'd rather wait 5 years and ask your daughter out 

AR


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 11, 2004)

Fun program...


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I meant Jeff DANIELS. I'm so stupid.



I don't know about the stupid part, but you're not the first to compare me to JD. A guy I used to work with said the same thing.

So I guess we could team up and we'd be Stupid and Stupider.


----------



## Trainz (Feb 12, 2004)

Altamont Ravenard said:
			
		

> I'd rather wait 5 years and ask your daughter out
> 
> AR



Yeah well I'm not sure you know her that well.

See for yourself...


----------



## Kweezil (Feb 12, 2004)

Disturbingly accurate, shame the glasses hide the tired dead eyes


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Feb 12, 2004)

I've made pics for all of my gaming group... here goes:

First myself:





And that's the rest of the gang:





















Well, I guess those _would_ be funny if you knew those people


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL, I should do our whole group -- that'd be fun!


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's my gaming group on a good day...


----------



## astralpwka (Feb 13, 2004)

Man, that's fun. This is the current incarnation of me, with short hair.


----------



## Henry (Feb 13, 2004)

This is re-made from the one I posted at Nutkinland. Sadly, there's no way to make the beard and hair different colors, 'cause I'd be brown with red-toned beard, but here-


----------



## hong (Feb 13, 2004)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> And that's the rest of the gang:




Hey babe, how _you_ doin'?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 13, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Hey babe, how _you_ doin'?



I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that.


----------



## Ashy (Feb 13, 2004)

Er.....how do ya get it to work????

Nevermind - I got it....


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought that.



Ditto, guess we all have an eye for redheads.


----------



## pogre (Feb 14, 2004)

Pretty close -


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2004)

Still working on mine, but thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Quickbeam (Feb 16, 2004)

Chauzu said:
			
		

> Here's my gaming group on a good day...




LOL.


----------



## heliopolix (Feb 17, 2004)

This one is fairly accurate (minus the antennae, of course - thats my anime influence showin' thru).


----------



## FoxWander (Feb 18, 2004)

Cool program. My wife saw me fiddling with it and said my "me" wasn't really "me", so she one instead. (the "Me.jpg") Of course if I want to use it as my avatar, and still keep the "Max, the psychotic lagomorph" theme, then I should use the "Me bunny ears.jpg"   

And just to be fair, I did one of my wife... the "my wife.jpg" obviously. (Yes, I am a very lucky man.)(Did I mention we met at a D&D game!  )


Edit-- OK, how the heck do you attach an image so that it appears as a picture rather than an attachment? Would I have to host it somewhere? Just curious.


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 18, 2004)

Hey nice one! I have made one o myself and here it is, pretty close, although I am not sure about the olor of the hair, mine is a little bit lighter between blond and brown...


----------



## Nifelhein (Feb 18, 2004)

No need to host it, I don't, for instance... mine is a gif.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 20, 2009)

Thread res!


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 20, 2009)

good resource


----------

